# Ok, really. What is this?



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Ambi (Jan 31, 2007)

And I thought regular fake nails were trashy...
[I wonder how you wipe you butt with those things] :spy:


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2007)

or put in contacts, do your makeup, or even worse, change a tampon (sorry, but we all gotta do it!!)


----------



## Moppit (Jan 31, 2007)

Those toenails are absolutely disgusting.  I will admit that some of the artwork is pretty good though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2007)

The artwork is fantastic. No doubt.

The OH MY GOD factor is where I'm at.


----------



## mbee (Jan 31, 2007)

The toe thing realllly skeeves me.  You would never be able to wear a nornal closed toed or peeped toed shoe or anything.  But if you need to have acrylic toe nails to express yourself.. go right ahead!


----------



## amoona (Jan 31, 2007)

the first pic is hilarious! lol yummy oreos haha


----------



## medusalox (Jan 31, 2007)

The toenails remind me of an ex-coworker of mine who would grow her toenails out in the summer. She called them her "summer feet", and did it because she liked the way the talons looked with her sandals. Grossed me out like no other.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2007)

That's so gross.
Just gross.

What about neat and functional????


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeh... I'm all for acrylics, but not like that...  I dont let my acrylics go past like 1/4 to 1/3 an inch when I get them done.  And I would never put something as trashy as, "Mountain Dew" on my fingernails.  It's probably a sticker, with a clear coat over it.

And yeh I agree long toenails are nasty...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 31, 2007)

EW! That is so gross and tacky.  
the long toenails just creep me out.       ew EW!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

i like acrylics that are neat and short but those above are tacky not to mention dangerous
the toenails look hideous


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jan 31, 2007)

That is HILARIOUS lol I want Cheese nips on my fingers j/k of course but seriously im with shimmer how do you function with that? and the toenails *shiver*


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe they are strippers, all about the kitty cat claws!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Maybe they are strippers, all about the kitty cat claws!_

 
Raerae thats beyond kitty cat claws thats more vampire or dragon lady nails and they def need to be insured in case they  cause injury to themselves or someone else


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2007)

maybe it's advertising.


I want Oreos now.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 31, 2007)

lol yeah im about to go grab my oreos and a glass of milk now. and put some socks on. those feet are NASTY hehe! i guess they would be good to jab your husband with when he steals the covers. hehehe!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 31, 2007)

Intresting..... i dont want to say "ewww that looks retarded" its intresting to look at.. not ur everyday nails.. i can see someone getting their nails done like that for a nail comp.  the toes i dont get.. "really that is just not natural at all... i guess its  just fun/art.   I hope ppl done walk around wearing their nails like that on an everyday basis.. b/c i would imagine it would be hard to do ur everyday things. ... 

Ha if i had to pick my fav out of all the pics it would be (pic#1 and pic #8 i can imagine the time it took to apply the colors on.. so much detail.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 31, 2007)

My first thought was did the person in the first pic get money for advertising?


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet Jesus! Talk about over-kill people. I really don't udnerstand how they function and do all of those things Shimmer talked about. I just can't even imagine!
This reminds me of, I think it was Lil' Kim having hundred dollar bills cut up and put onto her acrylics. Great use of money considering all of the starving people in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

I'm not a fan of acrylic nails in general, for osme reason they just freak me out. I did however see this girl on myspace that pinstripes (as in what you would see on cars, classic cars in particular) acrylics and long nails, it was awesome.

The toes, goodness, I just can't even begin to understand that. It's just so gross to me! I've seen it in real life and been absolutely horrified. I think my b/f's sister had acrylics on her toes at one time. She said her customers like it, she's a stripper. I was totally baffled. Plus I had acrylics once when I was like 15 and anytime they would get bumped it hurt like a mofo. So what if you have them on your toes and stub them!


----------



## lemurian (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy crackwhores, Batman.


----------



## faifai (Jan 31, 2007)

So detailed! I love the ones with the cartoons and stuff, in a "that's beyond ridiculous but I love the wackiness factor" kind of way. 

The toenails are disgusting, though.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_Raerae thats beyond kitty cat claws thats more vampire or dragon lady nails and they def need to be insured in case they  cause injury to themselves or someone else_

 
Haha...  could you imagine...  So an so arrested for the murder of so and so, murder weapon found attatched to the suspects fingers!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 31, 2007)

The toenails are NASTY!!   

I've had acrylics for quite sometime now, and even when they get to be a smidge too long typing on a keyboard (particularly a laptop) becomes really difficult.  I can't imagine having nails that long.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought pic #4 had Homies on the nails when I first looked at it. 

Why no love for Coor's light or PBR?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_Holy crackwhores, Batman._

 
Ha ha, that made me laugh.

The only reason I think it's cool, is because it must be really hard to put that much detail on such a small space. I personally wouldn't rock nails that looked like that. The toenails, um....those are gross. She possibly can't have a man with those toes. LOL Just kidding.

I had to edit and say I would not rock those. lol


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Maybe they are strippers, all about the kitty cat claws!_

 


*Even titty bar gals have more class than that!!*



*When I saw the toenails, I actually said "EWW" aloud....I got chills running up my spine when I saw those...kinda like nails on a blackboard...Ok...I just skeeved myself out even more now!*


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel bad for the person that painted those toenails... dang i wonder how much they charge for not only being able to do the job but to paint them AND keep their lunch down.


----------



## labwom (Jan 31, 2007)

Why am I craving Doritos now? Those nails are fugly!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 31, 2007)

OMFG the simpsons one is just awesome.

I hate all fake nails in general no matter how good they look my friend who owns a nail salon doesnt even paint her nails.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 31, 2007)

Speaking as a nail tech, this kind of art is generally saved for competitions, advertising, etc...not everyday looks. It's too time consuming and costly to do everyday.

The toenails, though, are just nasty.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Speaking as a nail tech, this kind of art is generally saved for competitions, advertising, etc...not everyday looks. It's too time consuming and costly to do everyday._

 
How is it done?  Is it like a sticker under the clear coat or something?  I'm totally curious hehe.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't personally do it.....It crosses my damn eyes to concentrate that much and look that closely, LOL. But, the images are, most times, hand painted with craft paint and detail brushes and sealed with top coat.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow thats craaaaazy!

Could you imagine if you were nearly finished and yuor client was like oops, and moved her hand? LOL...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2007)

how fun! I love when people play up nails now and then. My Grandmother gets hers done as easter eggs for Spring. Though it's a little too loud for me, personally, I love seeing what people can do with nail art.

and I agree, those toenails are ick


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Wow thats craaaaazy!

Could you imagine if you were nearly finished and yuor client was like oops, and moved her hand? LOL..._

 
No....Could you imagine being the client, having an itch or even worse, having to use the restroom?


----------



## eastsidesunset (Feb 1, 2007)

EW Toes!

The artwork is pretty sweet, but at the risk of sounding super lame "OH NO SHE DI'INT!"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_...The OH MY GOD factor is where I'm at._

 
Yeah....um...God had nothing to do with that shiz.  Don't bring him into this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those toenails are clearly the work of lucifer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to go do my nails with a feminine hygene theme.  Playtex on one nail (you know, with little strings hanging off), Summers Eve logo on one nail.  Maybe Vagisil on another.  What do you think? White hot, huh?


----------



## Raerae (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah....um...God had nothing to do with that shiz.  Don't bring him into this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those toenails are clearly the work of lucifer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to go do my nails with a feminine hygene theme.  Playtex on one nail (you know, with little strings hanging off), Summers Eve logo on one nail.  Maybe Vagisil on another.  What do you think? White hot, huh?_

 
LOL....  Or you could paint the nails to look like little tampons lol...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2007)

As long as they don't swell in water, you'll be fine


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm sorry that's gross, esp. the toes...

i don't like acrylic nails in general, but someone tell me where the sexiness in doritos and mountain dew labels is, please!


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok. That's just weird. Is it me or do her toes look like fingers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think the designs are for nail competitions though, not for everyday use (hopefully). I don't even get acrylics anymore cause I hate having them go past my finger. It's hard to type and do alot of things with long nails.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2007)

hahaha the Simpsons! awesome.

this reminds me of one of my supervisors, who always has these nasty long acrylics with hot pink airbrushed tips and designs. ugh, they're so tacky...and she thinks my little diamond nose stud is tacky...ahahaha!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_.....I think the designs are for nail competitions though, not for everyday use (hopefully)...._

 
Let us hope so!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_As long as they don't swell in water, you'll be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha... imagine the surprise if they did, and you went to wash some dishes or something lol...


----------



## macslut (Feb 2, 2007)

Islandgirl, I agree with you.  Artwork on something that small is very cool.  Other than that, I don't like it.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 3, 2007)

ew. i dunno how this makes you guys crave oreos and doritos. i just threw up in my mouth a little after seeing those toes.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

  I think the designs are for nail competitions though, not for everyday use (hopefully)  
 
Or I hope that they get paid to advertise for those companies.

I thought the designs were kind of cool. Not my personal taste, but I also don't do my nails, because chipped nails bother me too much.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

Get acrylic french tips.  They look great, dont chip.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2007)

Trashy? Classless? 

I think it's a form of art. Who wants to live in a world where everyone wants to look the same?  I don't.  Though the look may not be for me ,I can definately appreciate someone's creativity,personality,or personal sense of style that leads them to wear their fingernails that way.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh lawd, the toes are...ew. Not cool! Excuse me while I regurgitate my breakfast.


----------

